# "Danny" A custom pony commission.



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

How did you re-sculpt him? Very Nice.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> How did you re-sculpt him? Very Nice.


I am curious about this as well. I always wanted one of these of our little mare but I think her coloring would cause a considerable amount of pain to whoever I get to do her..lol..so I haven't yet.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks I use Magic-Sculpt an epoxy resin, (two kinds of putty that you mix together) You have about an hour to work with it until it starts to harden. It takes a day or two to harden completely.
The putty is pretty nice to work with and you can sand it and carve it after its hard.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think I have seen Magic Sculpt in a craft store near where I live. Intresting. Thanks for the info. I have a Thomlason stone sculpture with a broken and missing ear....do you think this would work in rescupting a new one.?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

It world probably work, especially if the stone is rough textured rather than smooth.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks. The stone is rough so it should adhere pretty well.


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

I like the after MUCH better. Do you do custom orders, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree, your remodel is much nicer than the original!  Awesome paint job.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you! Yes, I do custom orders. 
Usually from photos of a particular horse.


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

If you want to resculpt the face for example to ooh more arabian, I use a knife to slice it into a dished shaped face. If you need to reposition a leg, get some boiling hot water and hold the leg in for around 10 secs. Then take out and bend it.


----------

